# Le plus vieux dinosaure vivant ?



## LCT (3 Septembre 2001)

Quelle est le plus ancien logiciel ou jeu fonctionnant encore sur les PowerPC (jusquà Mac OS 9.0.4) ?
- Pfs Fichier ?
- Reversi ?
- MacDraw ?
À vous de jouer...


----------



## J-L (3 Septembre 2001)

Je vais sans doute pas gagner, mais j'ai été étonné de réussir à faire fonctionner Alone In The Dark II et Flashback sous 9.0.4, tous les deux de 1994...
Encore plus fort, si l'on veut, Spectre, date de 1991.

Mais le plus fort des plus forts, c'est Quark Xpress. La version 3.1 date apparement de 1991, et pour un tel logiciel, ca m'a vraiment étonné de ne pas avoir de problème!!

Sinon, j'avais un jeu de Reversi, Igo, ou Ago, ou un truc du genre, qui devait dater de bien longtemps, et c'est peu-etre possible qu'il puisse fonctionner... J'essairais de verifier. De plus, je ne peux pas faire fonctionner Sim City (le 1er) car il me demande de passer en 16 couleurs, et sur les iMacs, on peut pô!! Si c'est possible d'y jouer, et que vous savez comment, j'accepte toutes les aides!!


----------



## DanMac (3 Septembre 2001)

J'utilise toujours, sur Mac OS 9.2.1, un élément de Norton Utilities 2.0 de 1992: Norton Backup 2.0. Il me fait des sauvegardes incrémentées et compressées sur n'importe quel support.


----------



## Bialès (3 Septembre 2001)

Moi je fais tourner Crystal Quest (89 je crois) et en plus c'est sous 9.1.

Pour Macwolf, la carte graphique de l'iMac ne permet pas le 16 couleurs, peut-être avec un émulateur?

@+


----------



## LCT (3 Septembre 2001)

Pas mal tout ça !
Mais un peu jeune peut-être...
Ne cherchez pas du côté de la couleur, il ny en avait pas encore.
Allez, je relance les enchères :
- Pfs Fichier, version A.OOF, 1er mai 1985.
Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*
Ne cherchez pas du côté de la couleur, il ny en avait pas encore.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh shufflePuck en couleur ?

Ah bon depuis quand...m'enfin bon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




puis bon plus tôt, je peux pas, j'était pas né


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Septembre 2001)

EUh ben moi sous 9.1 j'utilise ShufflePuckCafe qui doit dater d'avant 90 (je sait pas trop j'avait même pas 5 ans), mais il tourne toujours.


----------



## LCT (5 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*shufflePuck en couleur ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne répondais pas au Membre dÉlite
(je noserais pas) mais aux posts précédents.
Bon mais je constate quil ny a pas beaucoup de vieux en ligne...
Allez nouvelle enchère :
Reversi version 2, 22 septembre 1984.
Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## J-L (12 Septembre 2001)

mieux!!


----------



## J-L (12 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*mieux!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouhaaa, j'ai dit: "mieux"!! Je suis trop fort!! non, serieusement, je crois qu'hors émulation il va être dur de te battre. Au fait, tous les vieux trucs comme ca ca m'interresse vachement... Tu pourrais pas me filer ce Reversi?? J'adore les très vieux jeux!! C'est ma drogue à moi!!


----------



## LCT (13 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*t... Tu pourrais pas me filer ce Reversi??... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vous l'envoie par mail.
Avis aux amateurs.
Mais il doit y avoir encore plus ancien que cela...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*

Je ne répondais pas au Membre dÉlite
(je noserais pas) mais aux posts précédents.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh je ne  voit pas trop pourquoi tu ne pourrait pas répondre au Membre d'élite..

on est des membres comme les autres...


----------



## LCT (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Euh je ne  voit pas trop pourquoi tu ne pourrait pas répondre au Membre d'élite.. on est des membres comme les autres...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais oui bien sûr.
Il y avait juste un peu de malice dans ma réponse.
Le Junior avait déjà un Mac quand le Membre d'Élite n'était pas encore né.
Comme quoi la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années


----------



## djoolz (15 Septembre 2001)

J'ai réussi a faire tourner after dark de 1986 (je crois) sous mac os 9.1

C'est peut être pas le plus beau score mais c'est déja pas mal, non?????


----------



## languedoc (15 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour,
J'utilise sous 9.1 (G 4- 733) A.D.N. 3.7 qui avait succédé à CX Mac Base (1984) puis appelé CX Base 300, 500, 700 écrit par Claude Colin. C'est un gestionnaire de fichiers paru avant 4 D mais qui n'est pas relationnel. Il fonctionne parfaitement et j'en suis très satisfait.
Voilà
Maurice


----------



## iManu (15 Septembre 2001)

Moins ludique, j'utilise Cricket Graph depuis 1986... et ça marche encore sous OsX...
Je suis d'autant plus content que je trouvve ce programme de génération de graphiques scientifiques très adapté à la plus part de mes besoins...

A +

Manu


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*

Pourriez-vous m'envoyer MacDraw Pro ?
D'avance merci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jette un oeil là: MacOldies


----------



## LCT (16 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*Jette un oeil là: MacOldies*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci mais je n'y ai pas trouvé MacDraw Pro malheureusement


----------



## Guy (16 Septembre 2001)

Pour LCT : MacDraw Pro est dans  ta bal. Bye


----------



## Guy (16 Septembre 2001)

Pour LCT : MacDraw Pro est dans  ta bal.
En fait j'utilisais MacDraw Pro puis plus tard une évolution =&gt; Claris Draw : 6 disquettes. Bye


----------



## Guy (16 Septembre 2001)

J'utilise toujours MacDraw et maintenant 
acDraw Pro de Claris sous OS 9.1, c'est le même que j'utilisais sur mon Mac SE 4x40. Ce n'est pas à comparer avec Illustrator mais pour des petits trucs soit du texte soit du graphique et surtout lorsqu'on le connais bien je dirais que c'est bien. Claris avait là un super soft. Dommage c'était trop simple..


----------



## LCT (16 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Guy:
*J'utilise toujours MacDraw et maintenant 
acDraw Pro de Claris sous OS 9.1...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pourriez-vous m'envoyer MacDraw Pro ?
D'avance merci


----------



## Napoléon (16 Septembre 2001)

moi g mac Paint 1.4F qui marche très bien... en faisant pomme-i, ça me dit mai 84 et si je fais about... dans le men u pomme il me dit 83....

sinon g cricket draw 1.1.1 de 87 qui marche bien et aussi l'incontournable photoshop 0.63b de 88 ou 89... voilà vous savez tout...


----------



## Napoléon (16 Septembre 2001)

www.vieuxmac.com 


c de la balle!!!


----------



## FANREM (16 Septembre 2001)

pour languedoc

C'est marrant parce que je faisais pas mal de trucs sympas avec Cx Mac Base (je cherche encore la date exacte n'étant plus sur d'avoir encore ce logiciel quelque part), et je viens de retrouver par hasard une version ADN concept 2.1 qui fonctionne encore

De tête j'utilisais aussi en ce temps ABC base (precurseur de 4D) mais je preferais CX qui est devenu ADN pas mal de temps apres - C'est dire si ca date

Et je dois avoir un des tous premiers Mac Paint 

Voila


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2001)

Quant à moi, j'utilise toujours Photoshop 2.0.1 F (1990-1991)...et il fonctionne aussi bien sous OS 9.1 que sous l'environnement classique (10.0.4).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2001)

Pour sim city faut pas éspérer le faire tourner sur un G4 ou un G3 ... même en bidouillant pour les couleurs ... l'écoulement du temps et basé sur la vitessse du processeur ... les années passent tellement vite que l'on a le temps de rien faire même en vitesse très lente... voilà ...


----------



## LCT (17 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Napoléon:
*moi g mac Paint 1.4F qui marche très bien..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dans quel environnement ?
Chez moi, MacPaint 1.4 plante joyeusement aussi bien sous OS 9.0.4 que sous OS 9.1 (G4, iMac DV 400 et SE).


----------



## J-L (17 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Ksooo:
*... l'écoulement du temps et basé sur la vitessse du processeur ... les années passent tellement vite que l'on a le temps de rien faire même en vitesse très lente...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Ouais!! Ca me rappele quand j'ai installé Sim City 2000 sur mon iMac, après plusieures années à y jouer sur Performa 400!! Le choc, pas obligé d'attendre 2 plombes pour attendre qu'un mois passe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois que ce n'est réelement qu'a cette occasion que je me suis rendu compte de la difference entre ces deux bécanes...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis épaté par les logiciels que vous resortez, aussi vieux et qui fonctinnent sur des systèmes si récents!! Ca fait plaisir!!
au fait, Freeedddyyyy, l'environement classic de Mac OS X est different de mac OS 9.1??, n'est ce pas une simple émulation de cette version??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2001)

Moi c'est Bandit King sorti en 1989 et optimisé pour moniteur 9 pouces monochrome


----------



## Pascal-007 (19 Septembre 2001)

Pour ma part, j'ai deux jeux :

« Iago 1.0 »  daté du 29 septembre 1984

et

« Memory 2.0 » daté du 31 janvier 1987

Tous deux fonctionnent très bien, y compris en Classic sous Mac OS X sur mon iBook 2001 !

C'est un succès pour Apple que d'avoir maintenu une telle continuité dans les APIs du système. Je me demande il y a combien de programmes jurassiques sur PC ???

Si vous êtes intéressés, vous pouvez avoir ces programmes sur ma homepage de Mac.com.


----------



## J-L (19 Septembre 2001)

Génial!! Iago!! C'est ce jeu là que je cherche depuis toujours!! Je l'ai eu sur mon performa 400, mais je l'ai perdu... Merci pour ca, Pascal!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour

J'ai une enchère hors-concours :
J'ai planté mon Imac en 9.04 avec un virus de 1992 !! 

Un virus répondant au doux nom d'AMBDF je crois ou quelque chose comme ça. J'ai détecté ce virus avec Disinfectant, un vieux logiciel antivirus (qui tourne bien sur os 9). Ce virus a été créé par des étudiants gallois en 1992 qui l'ont placé (accrochez-vous) dans des petits jeux style tetris qu'ils avaient pogrammés et diffusés ensuite sur internet (en 1992, internet en france..). Je ne sais pas où j'ai chopé cette saleté de virus mais même après avoir désinfecté entièrement mon dd, il a encore fallu que je le restaure entièrement (tout effacé, tout recommencé) pour être vraiment tranquille..

une tite question : si crystal quest tourne, ptêt bien que lode runner pourrait aussi, non ?


----------



## DanMac (20 Septembre 2001)

Dites-donc, les filles ou les garçons, vous êtes allé chercher vos dinosaures ici n'est'il pas?


----------



## Pascal-007 (20 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*Génial!! Iago!! C'est ce jeu là que je cherche depuis toujours!! Je l'ai eu sur mon performa 400, mais je l'ai perdu... Merci pour ca, Pascal!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>Ça me fait plaisir de faire plaisir à quelqu'un !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En passant, MacWolf, Mac OS X n'a pas rattrapé Windows.. il l'a à nouveau distancé !!!


----------



## Pascal-007 (20 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par DanMac:
*Dites-donc, les filles ou les garçons, vous êtes allé chercher vos dinosaures ici n'est'il pas?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>Pas moi, en tout cas...


----------



## J-L (20 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pascal Lessard:
*En passant, MacWolf, Mac OS X n'a pas rattrapé Windows.. il l'a à nouveau distancé !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oulala, en fait je change ma signature car je ne voudrais pas parler à tort et à travers   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Comment ca, c'est trop tard??* Bon, en fait j'ai jamais utilisé encore MacOS X donc c'est vrai que je peux pas savoir. Pourtant de ce qu'on m'en a dit, ca à pas l'air fameux, même sans prendre en compte la lenteur apparement déséspérante. En effet on n'aura plus *toujours apparement* des applications en 1 bloc, mais en des centaines de fichiers séparés (vive la légendaire simplicité mac!!), et on va aussi hériter des extensions (.quequechoses)... Enfin bon, je demande à voir...
Qui vivra vera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , et c'est à nous de survivre au PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour,

Moi je suis plus modeste j'utilise Clariswork V1 sur un G3 systeme 8.6


----------



## Cheezy (3 Septembre 2002)

Photoshop 063 Beta (1988) sous Classic (9.2.2), à l'instant... et Prince  Of Persia (1992). Je confirme pour Shuffle Puck (88) et je viens de me régaler avec un Space Invaders de 1994. J'ai aussi découvert et fait fonctionner Cosa After Effects de 1992. Apparemment, Adobe n'a fait que racheter le produit à la société Cosa...


----------



## Langellier (6 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour, voici la liste des vieux jeux que j'ai placés sur CD-ROM et qui fonctionnent depuis les Mac Plus, SE (sous système 6, voire 5.1) jusqu''à l'Imac (MacOS 9.0.3). On y trouve Tetris 1.0, Mombasa 1.0, Mac Tuberling, Puissance4... et le logciel de dessin pour enfants Kid Pix NB.
ils sont accessibles depuis ce CD-ROM sur tous mes ordi via le réseau localTalk ou Ethernet.

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/tsmacsfx.htm


----------

